# DSMT G0108 and G0109



## mariapuerto5@gmail.com (Feb 11, 2016)

I recently was asked about a scenario where a Medicare patient received 30 minutes of individualized training (G0108) and 45 minutes of group training (G0109) both performed on the same day.  I am not able to find anything in writing that states if both codes could be reported on the same day. I've only able to find that DSMT and MNT cannot be billed on the same day. Hence, the verbiage that I'm seeing states that "10 hours of training can be done in any combination of 1/2 hour increments with the exception of the one hour individual training".  Could someone please review and tell me if reporting G0108 x 1 unit = 30 mins  and G0109 x 1 unit = 30 mins would be appropriate.   Additionally, if you could please provide me a reference as to where this information is located.  Your thoughts and feedback are much appreciated.

Thanks,
MP


----------

